
Things I’ve Learned in Starting, Running, and Quitting Living for Monday - barrettabrooks
http://livingvalues.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/50-things-ive-learned-in-starting-running-and-quitting-living-for-monday/
======
not_paul_graham
I'm confused why this is on the front page. The title left me with the
impression that this post was about someone quitting to live for Monday aka
the start of the work week in most parts of the world, and doing something
else.

On clicking the link, I found a blog post with 50 reasons the author of the
post came up with for shuttering his business that was called "Living for
Monday".

I didn't read the list, just skimmed through the top few and there was nothing
profound there.

Just fyi for others.

~~~
kzisme
I also expected a completely different article. I'm not sure what the exact
point was based on the title and actual article.

------
pan69
There is absolutely no context around this post what so ever. I'm going to ask
the obvious here; So what exactly "was" Living for Monday?

~~~
barrettabrooks
Just posted some context here:
[http://livingvalues.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/what-was-
living...](http://livingvalues.wordpress.com/2014/04/07/what-was-living-for-
monday/)

~~~
makaveli8
A shorter explanation would be nicer...

~~~
barrettabrooks
It was a company that went through several iterations, like many startups. The
latest iteration was built on a recurring revenue model for professional
development training targeting Millennials at work. Think Lynda meets
CreativeLive for people under 35 trying to figure out how to navigate the
professional world, especially within corporations and agencies.

The shutdown was a direct result of misalignment of vision with our main
investor.

